# My First Sig!



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

What you've been waiting for...










Any constructive criticism is welcomed.

Also, thank you to all the people who've helped me in making this sig. 

If you want to be it (lol) A Username can be added.

EDIT: I can't see it either, any reason for that?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm sure you know this, but go to www.tinypic.com, upload the sig, then copy the message board code, then paste it here. 

Make sure the file type is something Tinypic will upload.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive been waiting for this and I cant even see it!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Starting to wonder if the white box with the red X in it is his sig?

If so, FREAKING AWESOME.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm sure you know this, but go to www.tinypic.com, upload the sig, then copy the message board code, then paste it here.
> 
> Make sure the file type is something Tinypic will upload.


I've tried, I'm just gonna have to upload a new sig .


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Send me the sig and I'll upload it for you?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Goddamn it. Just goddamn it. I tried to upload another sig to tinypic, and that damn little red x came up again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I can see it :S Could last night as well. Hopefully people can see it in my post.

For a first sig it's okay, border wise stick with a 1px black border to start. Coloured borders can look aweful.

Try and play around with photoshop, use Deviant art for tutorials. Learn the techniques and use them in sig making.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I would make the red X a bit smaller and put a black border on it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> I can see it :S Could last night as well. Hopefully people can see it in my post.
> 
> For a first sig it's okay, border wise stick with a 1px black border to start. Coloured borders can look aweful.
> 
> Try and play around with photoshop, use Deviant art for tutorials. Learn the techniques and use them in sig making.


Thanks for the advice, I still can't see it though!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't see it, I'm not sure why.

Wish I could.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there anything wrong with my Photoshop? It saves properly, but it always displays the little red x.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Views fine for me :/ Photoshop wouldn't cause that problem anyway.

Try imageshack.us


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Naw dude, ImageShack doesn't work either.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yet again works for me, wtf? That's damn damn weird. Try saving it as a PNG?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

My sig is finally working now!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Naw dude, ImageShack doesn't work either.


Noice, vedy vedy noice.

Good job for your first sig, man. You should definitely sign up for the next SOTW, you'll get all kinds of experience and learn so much just by competing with the other guys.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ira that is awesome for your first time, I look forward to seeing your work progress. Try some text effects tutorials would be my best advice right now.


----------

